# Litmmpro: Chelmsford Mud Drags



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys got a new video I filmed in Chelmsford Ontario Canada, It was a two laned mud drags with a Tree. Tell me what ya think of the video thanks guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome vid like always..... you know we'll never let you post up anything less lol (j/k)


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

honestly, i look FORWARD to watching your mud drag videos... just cause you take the effort to make it worth while. I really enjoy watching them LITMM keep it up!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

When are these held I'm from timmins and want to e there!!!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually this was the first year chelmsford put it on, It use to be called swampdonkeys drags and it use to be near North Bay but now Chelmsford was nice enough to hold it this year and they said they would do it again next year. do you have facebook? if you do add your name to this and I will keep you posted on the event next year.. https://www.facebook.com/groups/238822073454/


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Added to the group!!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

awesome thanks man!!


----------

